# Star Citizen.. Amazing first glances..



## D007 (May 4, 2013)

https://robertsspaceindustries.com/

Wow this game just looks amazing.
More than that, it tackles something games like Eve have been struggling with for years..
Transition from space to planets in full detail.

I am all over this when it comes out..
Already bought an Advanced starter kit with some amenities. 
FB shared and converting everyone I can. lol..
Finally the game I think I've been waiting for.

Clarification on the Lifetime insurance here:
http://www.robertsspaceindustries.com/lifetime-insurance-clarification/


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 4, 2013)

I like this too me being an X-series fan but while having a SP option I'm worried about it being an mmo focused game, I wanna play SP and at my own pace


----------



## blibba (May 4, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> I like this too me being an X-series fan but while having a SP option I'm worried about it being an mmo focused game, I wanna play SP and at my own pace



I also want a decent single-player, but, as a veteran MMO player, my other worry is that Star Citizen will be too restrictive as an open-world MMO.

They say they don't expect Eve-style space wars - how are they going to prevent them? I also hope for some form of competitive co-op PvE component.


----------



## D007 (May 5, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> I like this too me being an X-series fan but while having a SP option I'm worried about it being an mmo focused game, I wanna play SP and at my own pace



The game has a fully realized, single player campaign btw. ^^

But there is no way to say at this point how the game will actually be..
I would not assume there is going to be no way to play solo.. Just like eve, which is an MMO, you can play solo in high security sections, with no real fear of getting into PVP.
Not to mention other types of things you can do solo.

I think it's a fair assumption, to think these guys would implement something similar, to not force everyone to PvP.



blibba said:


> I also want a decent single-player, but, as a veteran MMO player, my other worry is that Star Citizen will be too restrictive as an open-world MMO.
> 
> They say they don't expect Eve-style space wars - how are they going to prevent them? I also hope for some form of competitive co-op PvE component.



Open world?
Not even to this day can you explore planets in eve. Much less actually enter and leave them seamlessly..
That is already a feature in this game.
Eve will never reach that point. I highly doubt it.. They care more about calculations than fun..

Did you watch the video? You can click on EVERY single star.. 
There are more stars and planets than you would try to count but you can click each and every one within view so far..
That to me says, each one will be a potential destination.

CO-op PvE? The game is almost Alpha..
It's a no brainer, that they would implement something like that, I would think.

How to stop eve like battles?
They are making the game.. They can do whatever they want in the programming to make it so..
It's that simple.. 
Regardless, when those huge battles break out on Eve, it takes the server to it's knees. 
We get movement restrictions, crazy lag that is beyond insane and everything bad that comes with it..

The assumptions I am reading so far that they won't implement things, that are just common sense, are kind of confusing me..
It's like being concerned that when you walk outside today, there won't be any air..
There is just nothing to support or validate those concerns..lol..

Watch the video on the sites main page. There will be tons of open world and constant updates. 
I quote: "Serious updates bi-weekly, not monthly or yearly.." 
Pretty much verbatim.

This guy is supposed to be some kind of prodigy in terms of game making and the team he is using, is so high caliber it's insane.. 
We're talking modelers from things like Star wars, Avatar and seriously high end people here.

Eve has fallen short imo for way to long. Pretty much like every Russian MMO, they concentrate on numbers and calculations, with minimal actual fun..
If anyone can figure out how to make a winning space game, I think it's these guys.. Read up on them a bit and you'll see why I have high hopes. 
They are well warranted..


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2013)

I know there's another thread on this.. can't find it. 

I'm in with Bounty Hunter level with the 300i and I just got the Aurora ship as well.

300i: http://starcitizen.wikia.com/wiki/File:Origin_300i_overview.png

Aurora: http://starcitizen.wikia.com/wiki/Aurora

It would be great to get a squad put together and get a Constellation or something.


----------



## D007 (May 5, 2013)

erocker said:


> I know there's another thread on this.. can't find it.
> 
> I'm in with Bounty Hunter level with the 300i and I just got the Aurora ship as well.
> 
> ...



Awesome.. Yea there is.. But it wouldn't let me post in it since it was so old..
I am sooo getting the 300i.
lol. You beat me to it!

I got the advanced starter kit with the aurora LX and that new switch thing for changing your ships color scheme easily.
Came with lifetime insurance.
It's some kind of limited time thing they are doing. If you buy a pack or something, you get lifetime insurance for being a supporter.
The easy color switch and lifetime insurance, are for a limited time and will only be available now.. Never again from what I'm told..

For sure would be nice to get some hard core space fanatics together from here. 

Man the modeling on the ships is soo freaking amazing..  ugh.. /drool..
Honestly the modeling on everything is amazing..


----------



## andrewsmc (May 5, 2013)

Interested. Subbed.


----------



## ste2425 (May 5, 2013)

Now this looks fantastic never played allot of space sims, but this looks brilliant, especially the scale when walking around. I don't understand what's the deal with the starter kit? Is it a sort of kick start situation where you pledge an amount etc?


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2013)

Basically gets you the game. The "starter pack" deal ends at midnight, you can get it here: https://www.robertsspaceindustries.com/the-aurora-revealed/


----------



## D007 (May 5, 2013)

Oh wow the pack ends tonight? So after tonight there will be no more lifetime insurance.
I'm sure it won't be a huge deal, when the game comes out anyway..

I think I heard the Electro switch thing, that changes your color easily, will also be unavailable after tonight.
Or am I wrong in that?


----------



## Divide Overflow (May 5, 2013)

I'm in for the Advanced Starter package as well for now.  I'm sure I'll be making some upgrades before the game is released!

Loved Wing Commander, Privateer and The X-saga, so I'm really looking forward to this game!


----------



## ste2425 (May 5, 2013)

I changed my mind this annoys me, been looking through the website an it could be because i haven't slept last night thanks to uni work and im missing the point but seems like spend x amount and get a ship then repeat for every ship and or content you want. I just want to pay a single fee and get the game its not a mobile game where if you want a new gun you pay just for that


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 5, 2013)

Is the SP gameplay like Wing Commander?


I think I may have found my own answer...


> Is Star Citizen an MMO?
> 
> No! Star Citizen will take the best of all possible worlds, ranging from a permanent, persistent world similar to those found in MMOs to an offline, single player campaign like those found in the Wing Commander series. The game will include the option for private servers, like Freelancer, and will offer plenty of opportunities for players who are interested in modding the content. Unlike many games, none of these aspects is an afterthought: they all combine to form the core of the Star Citizen experience.


----------



## blibba (May 5, 2013)

D007 said:


> Open world?
> Not even to this day can you explore planets in eve. Much less actually enter and leave them seamlessly..
> That is already a feature in this game.
> Eve will never reach that point. I highly doubt it.. They care more about calculations than fun..



When I say open world, in the context of a space-MMO, I mean free roam in space. Nothing to do with actual worlds. Sorry if that wasn't clear.



D007 said:


> Did you watch the video?



Every so far.



D007 said:


> CO-op PvE? The game is almost Alpha..
> It's a no brainer, that they would implement something like that, I would think.



Good. I hope it is balanced, challenging and fulfilling.



D007 said:


> How to stop eve like battles?
> They are making the game.. They can do whatever they want in the programming to make it so..
> It's that simple..



My worry is that the measures they take to prevent this will severely dampen the epicness of the game in general.



D007 said:


> The assumptions I am reading so far that they won't implement things, that are just common sense, are kind of confusing me..
> It's like being concerned that when you walk outside today, there won't be any air..
> There is just nothing to support or validate those concerns..lol..



I've watched the videos for and then played too many hyped games to be this naive. If preventing space-battles is so common sense, why don't they do it in Eve? Well, at least in part, because it's part of the game that people love. So it isn't a no brainer either way, imo. Eve doesn't have decent co-op PvE, either, for example.



D007 said:


> Watch the video on the sites main page. There will be tons of open world and constant updates.
> I quote: "Serious updates bi-weekly, not monthly or yearly.."
> Pretty much verbatim.



I've been subbed to the youtube channel since it was first created. There's nothing new on the main page I haven't seen before.



D007 said:


> This guy is supposed to be some kind of prodigy in terms of game making and the team he is using, is so high caliber it's insane..
> We're talking modelers from things like Star wars, Avatar and seriously high end people here.



Again, if I had a pound for every hyped game that was terrible...



D007 said:


> Eve has fallen short imo for way to long. Pretty much like every Russian MMO, they concentrate on numbers and calculations, with minimal actual fun..
> If anyone can figure out how to make a winning space game, I think it's these guys.. Read up on them a bit and you'll see why I have high hopes.
> They are well warranted..



I think Eve's a great game. It's aiming for something different, which is fine. If I'd jumped on the Eve bandwagon when it first appeared, I think it could have been a good game for me.


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 5, 2013)

All ur unsubstantiated eve hate is making this thread hard to read. I play and enjoy eve, and also think I'll enjoy this game. So try to leave your biased opinions about a proven mmo out of ur posts and this thread will be better off because of it.

Also ste, you can buy ships ingame using ingame currency. The pledges just get u that ship with lifetime insurance. Meaning if it explodes you get a new one free of charge.


----------



## blibba (May 5, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> All ur unsubstantiated eve hate is making this thread hard to read. I play and enjoy eve, and also think I'll enjoy this game.





blibba said:


> I think Eve's a great game. It's aiming for something different, which is fine. If I'd jumped on the Eve bandwagon when it first appeared, I think it could have been a good game for me.



Eve hate? Where?


----------



## ste2425 (May 5, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> Also ste, you can buy ships ingame using ingame currency. The pledges just get u that ship with lifetime insurance. Meaning if it explodes you get a new one free of charge.



ohhhhhh i still don't dully understand what im pledging for with the different packages. Game does look soooooo good though. Im going to have a proper read of the website when ive had some sleep. 29 hours and 20 min ive been up for, and to think i used to be able to do this on a regular basis :/


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 5, 2013)

D007 said:


> Eve has fallen short imo for way to long. Pretty much like every Russian MMO, they concentrate on numbers and calculations, with minimal actual fun..
> If anyone can figure out how to make a winning space game, I think it's these guys.. Read up on them a bit and you'll see why I have high hopes.
> They are well warranted..



luckly EVE isnt a russian mmo ... ccp isnt cccp 

also EVE has more to offer than SCi even if SCi seems to be a good one.

Aka: numbers can be fun too.


----------



## a_ump (May 5, 2013)

this looks like it could be promising. Id guess a single player campaign, as he said, that's just the universe on your computer; similar to the X-series. But then i'd guess that theres a multiplayer thats an mmo, which would be more immersive than EVE with the scaling of running around and whatnot. Though how skills and things are leveled will be another.

One thing you don't see very often is leveling by use of skill. IE: if i use lasers on my ship, my skill with them will increase, if i fly smaller fighter class vessels for months:my accuracy, steering agility, and target locking should improve. Something along those lines.

I'd love to see it in a big RPG, sadly Runescape seems to be the only one to do such a thing, which i can only ever stand to play a month XD


----------



## D007 (May 5, 2013)

Sometimes hype is good ya know..
Not all of us are predisposed to saying "everything is going to suck".. 
Some of us are actually optimistic..

Getting into the Eve comparison was a bad idea..
Unsubstantiated though? Lol.. years I played eve..
Hardly unsubstantiated.

Enough of that though.. On topic..

Just because I don't hop on the "bash every game coming out" band wagon doesn't mean I haven't looked into this game.
Where tons of other "hyped" games  can be looked into and you can find out things like..
"That company was bought out by some crappy company, who is now making the game"
Usually meaning the game will fall short. Or other info regarding the dev team.
I don't see that here so far..
The Dev team seems very competent and have proven themselves in the past to be so.

Anyway, I'm going to stay positive about this game.. 
I think it's going to be the winner.


----------



## blibba (May 5, 2013)

D007 said:


> Anyway, I'm going to stay positive about this game..
> I think it's going to be the winner.



Well, as someone who's pledged to receive a copy, I hope you're right!


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 6, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to this. I purchased the Digital Colonel package back when I first heard of it.

* The finished game for your PC with your Anvil Aerospace Hornet ready to fly (High-end ship focused towards dogfighting/combat) 
*Exclusive access to the Alpha and Beta 
*5,000 credits
6 Months Ship Insurance
Colonel Package containing; 
Download of game soundtrack
Downloadable Star map of the game universe
Downloadable 42-page Squadron 42 Manual

I wanted to buy the rear admiral package but just couldn't part with $275. I settled for $125 adn I'm very happy. Though I may add another ship to my package. Something that would be a good mining/transport vessel.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 6, 2013)

Count another guy in for when this game comes out. I think TPU federation taking over the stars would be bloody awesome.


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2013)

You're going to be a pirate killer in that thing. That Hornet is a fighter!

I, apparently have a very nice looking ship that is the equivalent of a BMW and my other ship is similar to a compact work truck.

Once the game is out, I might have to get a Constellation class.

*I could possibly set up a TPU squad, lemme look into it.

-Continent and/or Region: (Ex. North America, Europe, Oceanic, International Etc...) *International*

-Your Squadron name + website or recruitment thread: Ex. (XYZ Squadron, www.website.com) *something creative with TPU/techPowerUp! in it.*

-Your Guild Type:
B - Bounty Hunting
E - Exploration
F - Freelancing/Mercenary
L - Logistics (refueling, mining)
M - Militaristic/Security
Pi - Piracy
Pr - Privateering
S - Smuggling
T - Trade
A - All of the Above


-"Alignment" 

[LG] - Lawful Good
[LN] - Lawful Neutral
[LE] - Lawful Evil

[NG] - Neutral Good
[N] - Neutral
[NE] - Neutral Evil

[CG] - Chaotic Good
[CN] - Chaotic Neutral
[CE] - Chaotic Evil

[M] - Mixture


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 6, 2013)

I don't usually go in for space games, partly due to the complexity of 3D space orientation and combat with my limited peripherals (KB/M), but this one looks very interesting. The graphics and physics are amazing.

Seems a bit vague that he talks up supporting PC, while being shown using primarily a gamepad, and never once talks about how playable the game is with a standard KB/M setup.

I'm a bit skeptical about sp gameplay. He refers to being able to travel the open world universe after finishing the campaign, but doesn't really say whether anything you do in it involves any AI support. I'm assuming it doesn't.

I'd also like to know if it's a monthly subscription game or if it's being sold up front at a static price. I NEVER buy into subscription games. I agree that this has the tone of being slanted toward MMO play. Nothing else makes sense really.

Not surprising he has nearly $10,000,000 raised so far. My one slight nit pick is I didn't particularly care for the walking and running animation, especially the running, but in a space game, that's not really a big deal.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (May 6, 2013)

I bought the Colonel package during the kickstarter campaign. I'll be cruising in my lifetime insured Hornet as well. 

I am down with joining a group here and will have no moral quims within this game universe. If it needs to get done, it will be done. 




Frag Maniac said:


> I'd also like to know if it's a monthly subscription game or if it's being sold up front at a static price. I NEVER buy into subscription games. I agree that this has the tone of being slanted toward MMO play. Nothing else makes sense really.




"Is Star Citizen “free to play”? A subscription game?

To play Star Citizen you need only to buy the initial game. There will never be a monthly charge for usage. Some in-game items may be available as microtransactions, but we will NEVER sell anything that can’t be acquired through honest (and fun!) gameplay."


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> but doesn't really say whether anything you do in it involves any AI support. I'm assuming it doesn't.



He or another RSI employee did mention somewhere that there will be AI support for things like gun turrets, support ships and things like that. I imagine after the squadron campaign it will be somewhat like Eve in terms of missions/work to do/etc..


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 6, 2013)

After taking a closer look at the posts here, I don't think this will be a game I'll take interest in. Seems like another one of those games where the default price only gets you a basic core experience, and the more interesting ships and gear costs a lot. I suppose it depends on how long and sophisticated the campaign is and whether it's enjoyable without add ons.





Spaceman Spiff said:


> Some in-game items may be available as microtransactions, but we will NEVER sell anything that can’t be acquired through honest (and fun!) gameplay."


How do you explain this then?





WhiteNoise said:


> I wanted to buy the rear admiral package but just couldn't part with $275. I settled for $125...


Seriously, something that is charged a whopping $275 for is not exactly a "micro" transaction, and I imagine acquiring it via gameplay would be quite arduous to justify a price that steep.


----------



## Widjaja (May 7, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> After taking a closer look at the posts here, I don't think this will be a game I'll take interest in. Seems like another one of those games where the default price only gets you a basic core experience, and the more interesting ships and gear costs a lot. I suppose it depends on how long and sophisticated the campaign is and whether it's enjoyable without add ons.



Personally I believe they should not offer anyone the option to buy their way to a battleship.
But this is the way multiplayer online games are now.

Some guy with deep pockets or more money than sense comes along and buys the uber battleship and kills everything including the little star fighter you had struggled to reduced to one bar of health which he then proceeds to take for himself with one shot of his pea shooter.

You and every one else watches this guy destroying the enemy fleet.
You look at how many credits it will take to get even one of his guns which will take you about a week of grinding.

But you can not just allow him to carry on kill stealing from you and everyone else.

So you take out your credit card and give them more money.

He then goes:-






And takes out his credit card and double stacks his uber cannons and proceeds to take your kills again.

Game company goes.




Profit.



Frag Maniac said:


> Seriously, something that is charged a whopping $275 for is not exactly a "micro" transaction, and I imagine acquiring it via gameplay would be quite arduous to justify a price that steep.



It's another trend I believe.
Warframe (a game I have been playing) has the same thing going where you are given incentives for forking over what are considered large sums of money even for a finished retail product let alone something which is still in closed beta.

People do want such things such as having a planet named after them in a game to feel like they mean something.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 7, 2013)

Yeah it just leaves a bad taste in my mouth. Granted some fan funded games need a good jump start from early adopters with deep pockets that make big contributions, but if they let that kind of thing get out of hand on th egameplay end, they can easily ruin an otherwise good game by it. 

Since I'm only interested in sp I doubt it will affect me as much though. I never felt a need to grind for resources in DS3, but this one is an entirely different animal. I'm guessing there will be some kind of achievement point system in sp that can be applied to mp, and equipment and weapons that help circumvent grinding just to get more transaction funding.


----------



## Widjaja (May 7, 2013)

I would personally expect this game to be at the very least half decent but then again I am a Wing Commander fan from way back.

With F2P games, if I find I spend a fair amount of time in game I pay full retail price.
It's like saying thanks.


----------



## D007 (May 7, 2013)

Widjaja said:


> I would personally expect this game to be at the very least half decent but then again I am a Wing Commander fan from way back.
> 
> With F2P games, if I find I spend a fair amount of time in game I pay full retail price.
> It's like saying thanks.



And to that, I say thanks.


----------



## HammerON (May 7, 2013)

Thread cleansed of posts that came close to earning the posters infractions. Keep it civil ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## RCoon (May 7, 2013)

Well i put my $40 down yesterday, game looks damn good, and reminds me of the good old Freelancer days.


----------



## digibucc (May 7, 2013)

Yeah I did the kickstarter merc pack so I got the 300i and some credits, and supposedly alpha/beta when it comes. soon? 

Good to see a lot more people are interested as well


----------



## AsRock (May 7, 2013)

So to make suree i get this right if you lose your ship in mp you have to buy a new one ?,  If that's so that is not going work for me sad to say as it does look like a nice game and the last one i really played was Privateer.


----------



## digibucc (May 7, 2013)

that's the way it is in eve as well, your ship blows up you lose it. makes sense to me. it's not as though they will leave you sol or like it's a hardcore mode, i am sure there are ways to work yourself back up. also, don't get into fights you can't win.


----------



## RCoon (May 7, 2013)

digibucc said:


> that's the way it is in eve as well, your ship blows up you lose it. makes sense to me. it's not as though they will leave you sol or like it's a hardcore mode, i am sure there are ways to work yourself back up. also, don't get into fights you can't win.



This is what ship insurance is for, after all.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 7, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> luckly EVE isnt a russian mmo ... ccp isnt cccp
> 
> also EVE has more to offer than SCi even if SCi seems to be a good one.
> 
> Aka: numbers can be fun too.



Combined Community Codec Pack?  Why the lack of love?



Joking aside, looks like fun.  The educated side of me sees a huge skinner box trap.  The childish side is squealing in joy over the idea of actually decent space combat.


----------



## RCoon (May 7, 2013)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> The childish side is squealing in joy over the idea of actually decent space combat.



I'm fairly certain most people interested in this are the ones who have been wanting a decent action space combat game in a large universe.
Eve combat is boring, but the corporation and trade stuff is good.
Freelancer's combat is great, but it had little room for real universe changing stuff besides the campaign.
X is long a tedious, but gives you to option to command huge fleets of ships and own space stations and trading facilities.
I like to think Star citizen is an amalgamation of all these good points, minus the boring combat that is point and click and wait for things to fire and come off cooldown.


----------



## D007 (May 8, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I'm fairly certain most people interested in this are the ones who have been wanting a decent action space combat game in a large universe.
> Eve combat is boring, but the corporation and trade stuff is good.
> Freelancer's combat is great, but it had little room for real universe changing stuff besides the campaign.
> X is long a tedious, but gives you to option to command huge fleets of ships and own space stations and trading facilities.
> I like to think Star citizen is an amalgamation of all these good points, minus the boring combat that is point and click and wait for things to fire and come off cooldown.



Hit the nail on the head.
I'm hoping the same.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 8, 2013)

Wing Commander was _literally_ the game that got me into PCs, I remember having this friend in school who scoffed at us for playing Mario Bros and Ninja Gaiden on the NES, saying he had this game that was light years ahead of all that kiddie stuff.

One time I went to his house and he had this monster of a computer, a 50MHz 486 with a sound blaster sound card and 17" CRT, I was mesmerized by this space opera about humanity's future hanging by a thread in the Vega sector, and the valiant crew of the Tiger's Claw fighting a loosing battle in the front lines against the Kilrathi Empire.

I was hooked from then on, I remember not being able to sleep that night when I got back home.

That's how I was introduced to Chris Roberts and his masterpieces, Wing Commander II (with speech pack!), Strike Commander, Freelancer I and II, WC III and IV and Starlancer would come later. I still remember with sadness hearing about his departure from PC gaming to pursue a career in movie making, Mr. Roberts is a story teller in his heart after all.

Then I heard about this little project called Star Citizen by Mr. Roberts, and my faith in PC gaming was rejuvenated.






Holiday 2014 can't come soon enough!


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 8, 2013)

looks like a great Sim. However, I'd LOVE to see it match this games quality, and re-playability.

Your monitor likely wont be capable of displaying the TRUE high quality of this game.

Cube! - YouTube


----------



## D007 (May 8, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Wing Commander was _literally_ the game that got me into PCs, I remember having this friend in school who scoffed at us for playing Mario Bros and Ninja Gaiden on the NES, saying he had this game that was light years ahead of all that kiddie stuff.
> 
> One time I went to his house and he had this monster of a computer, a 50MHz 486 with a sound blaster sound card and 17" CRT, I was mesmerized by this space opera about humanity's future hanging by a thread in the Vega sector, and the valiant crew of the Tiger's Claw fighting a loosing battle in the front lines against the Kilrathi Empire.
> 
> ...



That is just all kinds of awesome.


----------



## erocker (May 8, 2013)

What ship did you buy Warlock?


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 8, 2013)

erocker said:


> What ship did you buy Warlock?



I have a 300i and an Aurora LX with the leather seats  I felt kinda dumb buying the upgrade but I read the pledge for more funds so they can get their own mo-cap studio and decided to help a little bit with that, how about you erocker!

EDIT disregard my question, I just read you have the same ships I do  Wouldn't it be awesome if we could all pitch in and purchase a Constellation? Dunno about you guys but this is gonna be my first MMO

EDIT2 Just read your plans about getting a Constellation and forming a TPU  crew, that just blew my mind  please count me in as part of your crew once the game comes out, I'm so excited by this thread, it's awesome to see so many of you guys sharing the passion for this game, I salute you!!


----------



## R3DF13LD (May 8, 2013)

Nice i love freelancer type of game it has been 10 or 12 years i don't remember i just love space tee hee...


----------



## ne6togadno (May 8, 2013)

Freelancer here.
I also added aurora lx


----------



## D007 (May 8, 2013)

Aurora LX with the electro switch here. 
Likely buy the 300i as well..
Is so schmexy.
I would of bought some colors if I knew what they looked like. XD

Clarification on the Lifetime insurance here:
http://www.robertsspaceindustries.com/lifetime-insurance-clarification/

I guess we can only buy LTI ships until before Nov 2013.
The ships we buy after will not have LTI.
That means I have to buy more ships, before the game comes out, to have LTI on them..lol..
300i here I come.. XD
Dam, it would be nice to have LTI on a constellation..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 12, 2013)

*It be 64-bit!*



			
				Christopher Roberts said:
			
		

> *Right now it ONLY runs in 64 bit*  (mainly because the prototype build is compiled for the 64 bit machines its being developed on)
> 
> Final version will be 32 and 64 bit.
> 
> -Chris


Color me excited! Nov 2014 is a long time away.


----------



## D007 (May 12, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Color me excited! Nov 2014 is a long time away.



Yea..lol.. But worth the wait I hope.
Alpha will be out at the end of this year they say.


----------



## Conti027 (May 12, 2013)

Yeah Alpha should be in December but we do get the Hangar Module in June-August.

The hangar module is well a hangar that you get to see your ships in and walk around.
I believe you get to get in them and mess with them a little but able to fly them.
http://www.joystiq.com/2013/03/29/star-citizen-adding-modules-up-to-2014-beta-launch-hangar-modu/


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2013)

Conti027 said:


> Yeah Alpha should be in December but we do get the Hangar Module in June-August.
> 
> The hangar module is well a hangar that you get to see your ships in and walk around.
> I believe you get to get in them and mess with them a little but able to fly them.
> http://www.joystiq.com/2013/03/29/star-citizen-adding-modules-up-to-2014-beta-launch-hangar-modu/



Looking forward to that for sure! I swear half of my time spent in these kind of games is just looking at the models.


----------



## R3DF13LD (May 14, 2013)

Wow i hope the alpha cover the entire system coz i want to free roam gazing around
Funny when i look back i'm playin freelancer with p3 riva n 1gb ram on 20gb hdd thou it's scrap metal now hehe...


----------



## RCoon (May 14, 2013)

R3DF13LD said:


> Wow i hope the alpha cover the entire system coz i want to free roam gazing around
> Funny when i look back i'm playin freelancer with p3 riva n 1gb ram on 20gb hdd thou it's scrap metal now hehe...



I just restarted the campaign


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 14, 2013)

I do wonder what kind of shape it will be in when they release the alpha.


----------



## R3DF13LD (May 14, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I do wonder what kind of shape it will be in when they release the alpha.



Since it'll be using CR3 i think it'll be amazing...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 14, 2013)

I meant completeness of it.  Yes it will look pretty, but how much of it will be functional.


----------



## R3DF13LD (May 14, 2013)

Wad i wish is 1 galaxy system means like sirius sytems in ol freelancer functional and then when it goes full maybe 100 galaxy? with each story kinda quest like mmo to this day dat's wad i'm hoping SC will be
Make alpha like dat so it's worth waitin over from the end of this year to nov 2014 hehehe too much askin?


----------



## D007 (May 14, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I meant completeness of it.  Yes it will look pretty, but how much of it will be functional.



Not too sure tbh.. I'll gladly wait for a polished product though.
With the team they have working on it though, I have high hopes.
Which I usually don't.


----------



## Conti027 (May 15, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I do wonder what kind of shape it will be in when they release the alpha.



From that link I posted I'm going to guess its only just dog fighting in a set area.

"In December, the studio plans to launch the "Dogfighting Module."

"It will allow you to take the ship you pledged for and dogfight, sorta deathmatch style with other people," explained Roberts. "It won't have the persistent universe, it won't have the story, but we'll use it to balance the combat, the weapons, the ships also stress-test the online infrastructure."

Alpha is said to start in December.

Edit: YAY!!! 1k post. Only took 6 years!


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 21, 2013)

He hee got my Star citizen badge card  Today


----------



## Divide Overflow (May 21, 2013)

Grats!  I really wish I had known about this early enough to pick up one of my own.


----------



## D007 (May 21, 2013)

Cool, didn't know anything about badges.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 21, 2013)

I thought they will be send out near game release,wasnt expecting it so soon.Hoping to get upgrade to higher rank than mercenary till game release.But still happy with this one anyway


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 21, 2013)

D007 said:


> Cool, didn't know anything about badges.



Not sure if they called badges,its just me called them so , its just plastic card like creditcard.


----------



## ste2425 (May 21, 2013)

Im slowly convincing my self to purchase one of the packages, so far ive registered 

Think ill be going for the mercenary package if i do, probably the most common?


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 21, 2013)

Arciks said:


> He hee got my Star citizen badge card  Today
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130521/IMAG0423.jpg



Got mine yesterday too, it was weird as it came directly from China, the envelope had all these customs stickers in chinese and it was actually a nice surprise to find the card in it 

Makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside knowing there's some tangible evidence that the game is about to become a reality, doesn't it?


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 21, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Got mine yesterday too, it was weird as it came directly from China, the envelope had all these customs stickers in chinese and it was actually a nice surprise to find the card in it
> 
> Makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside knowing there's some tangible evidence that the game is about to become a reality, doesn't it?



Yes for me it was strange aswell to see china stickers on envelope,I couldnot imagine that insinde would be something related to Star citizen.Was pretty much shocked.Yes, Game will definetly find its Light at end of tunnell.Hopefully im gonna get into beta or alfa test whatever will be there.HOpe to see you all in game aswell.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 22, 2013)

guys you have to keep an eye on robertsspaceindustries.com. then you wont be surpriced so much (although is nice to have pleasent surprice) but aloso you wouldnt miss some nice possibilites


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 22, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> guys you have to keep an eye on robertsspaceindustries.com. then you wont be surpriced so much (although is nice to have pleasent surprice) but aloso you wouldnt miss some nice possibilites



I guess you're right, I do get the updates every Friday on my email, but I kinda stopped checking every week after the first couple of months or so 

Still, like you said, I was kinda cool opening that envelope and not knowing what was in there, I mean, my first reaction was, geez, I don't think I ordered a new screen protector for my cell (the cheap ones Amazon sell usually come directly from China ) but then seeing that shiny card slide out of it put a huge smile on my face 

Anyways, I'll stop by their website more often, I don't wanna miss any other cool stuff (like the Aurora LX) before it's too late


----------



## ne6togadno (May 22, 2013)

at robertsspaceindustries there is new articles in monday, wendsday and friday - news updates anounces etc (some times in weekends as well but its exception). from what i have seen they update it before noon austin time so with your location you will have some interesting stuff to have a look at during lunch brake


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 22, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> Im slowly convincing my self to purchase one of the packages, so far ive registered
> 
> Think ill be going for the mercenary package if i do, probably the most common?



I opted for the Colonel package. I think it boarders on just enough of a pledge but not going overboard.

Though I'm sure I will purchase some ships and such before release.


----------



## Conti027 (May 23, 2013)

My friend sent me a Rear Admiral package but then I realized he sent it on accident so I sent it back.
I had a Constellation for like 20 mins!... but then it was gone.

Also a video on the Hanger Module
http://www.robertsspaceindustries.com/sneak-peek-hangar-module/


----------



## R3DF13LD (May 23, 2013)

It was nice to see if we can land or take off manualy just like flight sim these days...


----------



## ste2425 (May 23, 2013)

R3DF13LD said:


> It was nice to see if we can land or take off manualy just like flight sim these days...


Ha I wonder how many ships would be scattered by the hanger entrance from learner pilots


----------



## D007 (May 23, 2013)

Conti027 said:


> My friend sent me a Rear Admiral package but then I realized he sent it on accident so I sent it back.
> I had a Constellation for like 20 mins!... but then it was gone.
> 
> Also a video on the Hanger Module
> http://www.robertsspaceindustries.com/sneak-peek-hangar-module/



That's like a 200.00 ship pledge.. Nice!


----------



## Conti027 (Jun 1, 2013)

Some more videos.

Hanger Module
Exclusive Look at Star Citizen! Never-Before-Seen!...

300i Cockpit
Star Citizen - BWC Exclusive Origin 300i Cockpit T...


----------



## D007 (Jun 2, 2013)

Conti027 said:


> Some more videos.
> 
> Hanger Module
> Exclusive Look at Star Citizen! Never-Before-Seen!...
> ...




Nice, thanks for the update.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 3, 2013)

lol didn't know TPU had a thread for the game.
Has anyone opened up a clubhouse for it?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 3, 2013)

Scrizz said:


> lol didn't know TPU had a thread for the game.
> Has anyone opened up a clubhouse for it?



Maybe when Modules/Alphas/Betas become available.
Though this thread has a lot of info/viewers, so maybe just rename the title of the thread eventually.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 3, 2013)

Yea, I can't wait for this game.  I can't wait to fly around using my Nvidia Surround setup. I'm going to be a smuggler! I just need to find me a Wookiee and I'm set.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 3, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, I can't wait for this game.  I can't wait to fly around using my Nvidia Surround setup. I'm going to be a smuggler! I just need to find me a Wookiee and I'm set.



And dodge bullets in cantina (AWWWWWWWWWWW I SAID IT! IN B4 HE SHOT FIRST)


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 3, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I'm fairly certain most people interested in this are the ones who have been wanting a decent action space combat game in a large universe.
> Eve combat is boring, but the corporation and trade stuff is good.
> Freelancer's combat is great, but it had little room for real universe changing stuff besides the campaign.
> X is long a tedious, but gives you to option to command huge fleets of ships and own space stations and trading facilities.
> I like to think Star citizen is an amalgamation of all these good points, minus the boring combat that is point and click and wait for things to fire and come off cooldown.



I enjoyed Eve for a few months, but the monthly fee was just too much for a casual gamer like me.. I've actually still got 1 or 2 ISK sitting in my inv back in the game , caught them on sale at Amazon, paid $38 for 3 of them, used one, decided I had other things to do, and let em sit. I'll have to reactivate to start again, so not sure what I'll do...

Freelancer was awesome for combat, but I definitely missed the economy of Elite. Never actually did X series, altho I considered Albion prelude not too long ago...




Widjaja said:


> I would personally expect this game to be at the very least half decent but then again I am a Wing Commander fan from way back.
> 
> With F2P games, if I find I spend a fair amount of time in game I pay full retail price.
> It's like saying thanks.



I agree, same here. I've put some money in a few F2P games (Tribes:Ascend, Gonna back Rift when it goes in June..), I figure if they keep me occupied for at least a couple of months, I owe the developers at least a month's WoW subscription. 



erocker said:


> You're going to be a pirate killer in that thing. That Hornet is a fighter!
> 
> I, apparently have a very nice looking ship that is the equivalent of a BMW and my other ship is similar to a compact work truck.
> 
> ...



Hey, count me on that! I'm all up for a Corp 



erocker said:


> I know there's another thread on this.. can't find it.
> 
> I'm in with Bounty Hunter level with the 300i and I just got the Aurora ship as well.
> 
> ...



I'm a Freelancer, passed on the other ships for now, may consider one at some point, but I let KS get the better of my wallet, and definitely looking thin back there 



RCoon said:


> Maybe when Modules/Alphas/Betas become available.
> Though this thread has a lot of info/viewers, so maybe just rename the title of the thread eventually.



Hey, 'Rocker, hook us up!! We need at least a Space Sim one with Eliteangerous comnig as well 



Arciks said:


> He hee got my Star citizen badge card  Today
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130521/IMAG0423.jpg




Grats!!! Still awaiting my Bronze 


Not sure what we'll get from SC, but I'm stoked as crap about it, and I think we'll get enough to be worth what we put in. Between that and Elite, oughta have my Space Fix in.


Keep us up about the potential Corp!!


----------



## R3DF13LD (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes 5 months till alpha feels so long away can't wait for sure hehehe...


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 11, 2013)

Star Citizen Passes $10 Million in Funding!


----------



## R3DF13LD (Jun 11, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Star Citizen Passes $10 Million in Funding!



Wow that's awesome


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 11, 2013)

http://robertsspaceindustries.com/10-million/


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 12, 2013)

awesome!!


----------



## jgunning (Jun 12, 2013)

This is going to be such a good game..it actually looks like the producers have taken some quality time to make it the best it can possibly be!argh!soooo coooool xD


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2013)

Origin 300i Spacecraft.










Awesome! http://robertsspaceindustries.com/the-300-series-revealed/

I'm not sure if I want to upgrade my 300i to the 315p or the 325a. Any thoughts?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 22, 2013)

erocker said:


> Origin 300i Spacecraft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just saw this 10 minutes ago. God I cant wait two years to play this damn game.


----------



## Conti027 (Jun 22, 2013)

300i is so ugly and so is the freelancer.. but I like how they have ships to fit everyones taste.


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2013)

Conti027 said:


> 300i is so ugly and so is the freelancer.. but I like how they have ships to fit everyones taste.



Yeah I agree... and I have both ships! I'm not too concerned with looks, but more with functionality. I think I'm going to go for the militarized version of the 300i, I'll get a tractor beam for the freelancer along with extra cargo space.


----------



## D007 (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol I think the 300i is schmexy. 
To each their own.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 24, 2013)

I just upgraded my 300i to a 325a, I really hope Chris Roberts stops releasing ships and upgrades, I can't stop upgrading my ships, and the game's not even out yet 

I'm fully committed to this game and can't wait to try the alpha, erocker, you said you're getting a Freelancer too? You can count on my services to provide you with some escort on interdiction missions!


----------



## RCoon (Jun 24, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> I just upgraded my 300i to a 325a, I really hope Chris Roberts stops releasing ships and upgrades, I can't stop upgrading my ships, and the game's not even out yet
> 
> I'm fully committed to this game and can't wait to try the alpha, erocker, you said you're getting a Freelancer too? You can count on my services to provide you with some escort on interdiction missions!



If I werent buying a car next month I'd have spent a couple hundred dollars on these upgrades already


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 24, 2013)

RCoon said:


> If I werent buying a car next month I'd have spent a couple hundred dollars on these upgrades already



Yeah, no kidding, that Constellation looks mightily tempting... What ship are you getting RCoon?

I'm happy we can provide support for this game, I just wish it was 2014 already


----------



## RCoon (Jun 24, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Yeah, no kidding, that Constellation looks mightily tempting... What ship are you getting RCoon?
> 
> I'm happy we can provide support for this game, I just wish it was 2014 already



All I could afford was the Mercenary package right now, but I intend to buy a few upgrades before launch next year, nothing large or freighter-like, but a good assault ship/cruiser.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 24, 2013)

RCoon said:


> All I could afford was the Mercenary package right now, but I intend to buy a few upgrades before launch next year, nothing large or freighter-like, but a good assault ship/cruiser.



The Aurora looks like a really nice ship to start the game, as for an assault ship, the Hornet probably fits the bill. I wonder how hard it'll be / how much grinding you'll have to go through to actually afford an upgrade using the in game economy.


----------



## Conti027 (Jun 24, 2013)

RCoon said:


> If I werent buying a car next month I'd have spent a couple hundred dollars on these upgrades already



Same. New car and moving. No extra moneys.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 24, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> The Aurora looks like a really nice ship to start the game, as for an assault ship, the Hornet probably fits the bill. I wonder how hard it'll be / how much grinding you'll have to go through to actually afford an upgrade using the in game economy.



I was looking at the Hornet a while back, Lifetime insurance, but only if purchased before the 28th of June


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 24, 2013)

erocker said:


> origin 300i spacecraft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



350?


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 24, 2013)

Tempted to add a 325 to my stable of one, just because.... the in-game rendering looks awesome....


----------



## Divide Overflow (Jun 28, 2013)

I've already got an Aurora LX, Hornet and Constellation in my hanger.  I'm trying to resist the 325 but it's so tempting!


----------



## D007 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ahhzz said:


> Tempted to add a 325 to my stable of one, just because.... the in-game rendering looks awesome....



Ikr, lol.. 
I have a hard time not just impulsively buying every ship. 
They look so dam goood.
You can call me Ash Catchem, cause I gotta have em all.

PS: No, I do not watch Pokemon.. XD



Divide Overflow said:


> I've already got an Aurora LX, Hornet and Constellation in my hanger.  I'm trying to resist the 325 but it's so tempting!



I guess it's nice that you'd have LTI + the additional gear. I assume that would be replaced with those ships as part of the LTI.
That's the only selling point I can find really.
I'm thinking all of that stuff will be available through credits at launch.
Like new engines and weapons.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 29, 2013)

RSI Prime Livestream - 24 hour livestream sharing the latest tales from development of Star Citizen

Here


----------



## RCoon (Jul 8, 2013)

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2013/07/08/chris-roberts-explains-star-citizens-economy/

The way they're building the economy sounds awesome. Supply and demand, fetch quests actually mean something now!


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 8, 2013)

RCoon said:


> http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2013/07/08/chris-roberts-explains-star-citizens-economy/
> 
> The way they're building the economy sounds awesome. Supply and demand, fetch quests actually mean something now!



Only if it works. Last MMO that I remember where they tried such an economy was Ultima Online. They later had to change it, so that the world didn't end up looking empty and boring, and shops weren't completely empty with people submitting tickets "Shop lists are bugged. No items for sale"


----------



## RCoon (Jul 8, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> Only if it works. Last MMO that I remember where they tried such an economy was Ultima Online. They later had to change it, so that the world didn't end up looking empty and boring, and shops weren't completely empty with people submitting tickets "Shop lists are bugged. No items for sale"



I do believe it says both players and NPC's, I assume by NPC's they mean to ensure there is always a little supply, so the world doesnt grind to a halt.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 8, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> Only if it works. Last MMO that I remember where they tried such an economy was Ultima Online. They later had to change it, so that the world didn't end up looking empty and boring, and shops weren't completely empty with people submitting tickets "Shop lists are bugged. No items for sale"



+1 to the Racoon. According to what I was reading, if there aren't any PC's running the trade routes, NPCs fill in. So, shouldn't be too much of the empty shop syndrome.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 8, 2013)

Ahhzz said:


> Tempted to add a 325 to my stable of one, just because.... the in-game rendering looks awesome....



*sigh* I gave in and got a 315 Explorer. I'm so weak...:shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Jul 8, 2013)

Anyone know how to upgrade my 300i to the 325a? I can't seem to find a way to do it.

**Okay, I guess I have to reclaim my Bounty Hunter package and go with the 325a package.. I think I'm just going to wait.

Got my Bounty Hunter card the other day too!


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 8, 2013)

erocker said:


> Anyone know how to upgrade my 300i to the 325a? I can't seem to find a way to do it.
> 
> **Okay, I guess I have to reclaim my Bounty Hunter package and go with the 325a package.. I think I'm just going to wait.
> 
> ...



I got my bronze a few weeks ago.. looks amazing   Fiancee wants to mount it on the wall heheh


----------



## xBruce88x (Jul 10, 2013)

I've always loved games like Tachyon: The Fringe, Freespace 1&2, etc

this game does look pretty friggin sweet. I like the part where users can create ship designs, have them submitted, and then others can buy them. One ship that a sci-fi fan out there must make... well 2...

An millenium falcon, and a Firefly. Of which both ships would make a great ship for a smuggler/bounty hunter, merc. The Firefly even has 2 shuttle crafts! how cool would it be to have two supporting shuttle crafts in battle!

I hope to get one of the packages eventually... though i don't think i'll be going for the Grand Admiral. Maybe the Freelancer pack (not the digital one)


----------



## RCoon (Jul 10, 2013)

erocker said:


> Anyone know how to upgrade my 300i to the 325a? I can't seem to find a way to do it.
> 
> **Okay, I guess I have to reclaim my Bounty Hunter package and go with the 325a package.. I think I'm just going to wait.
> 
> ...



Who gets these cards? Is it US only and is is there a minimum package pledge before you get one?


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 10, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Who gets these cards? Is it US only and is is there a minimum package pledge before you get one?



depends when you have pladged. if i reember well. all who pledged before 26.11.12 get cards. and in feb or march this year there was poll if ppl want full metal cards instead of plastics. then there was campain for +10$ for all that want full metal cards. if you dig in old transmitions you should find info.
i am still waiting my bronze full metal


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Who gets these cards? Is it US only and is is there a minimum package pledge before you get one?



I believe it was for the original kickstarter campaign.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 10, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> depends when you have pladged. if i reember well. all who pledged before 26.11.12 get cards. and in feb or march this year there was poll if ppl want full metal cards instead of plastics. then there was campain for +10$ for all that want full metal cards. if you dig in old transmitions you should find info.
> i am still waiting my bronze full metal



I hear ya, man. Altho, I had pretty much forgotten it when it showed up in the mail, from Asia somewhere... I was like "WTH is this? I haven't bought off ebay for a while...padded envelope... hmm... what i- OH AWESOME!"  Made for a cool surprise. You'll be pleased, it's not some thin sheet of foil, but a solid piece of metal to hold. 



erocker said:


> I believe it was for the original kickstarter campaign.


+1 to that.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 10, 2013)

Ahhzz said:


> I hear ya, man. Altho, I had pretty much forgotten it when it showed up in the mail, from Asia somewhere... I was like "WTH is this? I haven't bought off ebay for a while...padded envelope... hmm... what i- OH AWESOME!"  Made for a cool surprise. You'll be pleased, it's not some thin sheet of foil, but a solid piece of metal to hold.
> 
> +1 to that.



last year i have ordered from ebay 3d puzzel of london bridge from china seller. it toke more then 6 weeks to receive it . 
i am surprised tough how long toke erocker to get his card. 
when i have time i will dig in old comlinks to check when rsi announced that they are starting to ship cards and will contact them to check if possible did they send card in my direction and when.


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 25, 2013)

shame i didn't find out about this game until after the kickstarter campaign. 
oh well, at least i get LTI on mah ships. 

I think I will get a Hornet next.


----------



## D007 (Jul 25, 2013)

Some new thing going on. Must of started recently. You can trade in your pledge for in game cash and use it to upgrade your package. So if you got the advanced starter kit and would rather have the 300i for example, you can swap them out. ^^


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2013)

D007 said:


> Some new thing going on. Must of started recently. You can trade in your pledge for in game cash and use it to upgrade your package. So if you got the advanced starter kit and would rather have the 300i for example, you can swap them out. ^^



Yeah that's what I did with my Digital Bounty Hunter package. I reclaimed it, then bought the Arbiter package with the 325a.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 25, 2013)

As awesome as the limited amount of cgi and very limited actual ingame stuff ive seen looks. And as great as the concepts sound.. I can't sway myself to spend money on this game yet until I've seen more actual ingame mechanics, that are coded and working and not just whiteboard ideas.


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> As awesome as the limited amount of cgi and very limited actual ingame stuff ive seen looks. And as great as the concepts sound.. I can't sway myself to spend money on this game yet until I've seen more actual ingame mechanics, that are coded and working and not just whiteboard ideas.



I think most people would agree with you.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 26, 2013)

Even u didnt see any good ingame footage,u still support game by spending money on it even you wont like it on release,atleast u did good job.


----------



## Iceni (Jul 26, 2013)

> As awesome as the limited amount of cgi and very limited actual ingame stuff ive seen looks. And as great as the concepts sound.. I can't sway myself to spend money on this game yet until I've seen more actual ingame mechanics, that are coded and working and not just whiteboard ideas.



Yeah I was an early pledger alongside Erocker. It wasn't the title or the shown artwork/video's that caught my attention. It was Chris Roberts.

His previous space sims have been very good. And while he has never done anything as big as this before I think mentally he has done a lot of the preparation and ideas in other titles.

From what I've gathered about his previous games he was never happy. When he made a title It was only ever a part of the game he wanted to make. 

Wing commander represents the combat
starlancer the military
Freelancer the persistent universe.

None of his titles have ever dealt with economics on a huge scale. Freelancer was only half the title it set out to be, Had he had his way freelancer would have been what star citizen is going to be.


The title is a gamble, at it's present stage your involvement is no longer needed. The game is funded. The rush to get this title going finished 6 months ago. Now it's a waiting game for the alpha.

As an original backer you get a few bonuses. Coming into the game now those bonuses are a lot less. The only real reason to back now is to get on the Alpha. If your not a space sim fanatic then the Alpha is probably somewhere you won't want to be anyway. Your going to have a large percentage of the backers who have invested not just in the title, but also in hardware to play, and interfaces to have a gaming advantage.

I know myself I have invested in a very good flight stick, the X65-f, A decent gaming rig that will be on the block at release getting new graphics and more ram added just before launch, A headtracker, 2 extra new screens, a second ssd for raid 0, as well as having money invested in the game itself. 

A fair few people on the SC forum are looking at occulus rift, and a small project is running to make a true 6Dof controller... So people are investing not in the game but in the concept of the game. Added to that SC are listening to the fans. This game is going to be something that is grown and created almost organically. Not a factory fit sterile environment to appeal to the masses. The fans themselves are already making this happen, and the CIG team are active in letting the players participate.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 29, 2013)

Iceni said:


> good flight stick, the X65-f




I've looked at that exact model, and wondering how in the world I can set up a price alert heheh, and also if that's really the one I want....
I also checked out the X-52, got em both saved on Amazon....


----------



## Iceni (Jul 29, 2013)

I've owned an X52. If you have the money and want the best get the X65. The 2 devices are worlds apart.

The X65 has more buttons, Better build quality, and offers a far more advanced layout that will be a good 6Dof setup.

The only advantage the X52 has is price. 

The only thing bad about the X65 is the setup time. You have to be willing to tweak and play with it. You have to know what you want from the device. It's not like a regular stick where you like it or can't use it. The X65 needs to be fitted you you. I use a very light setting with large deadzones, and pretty aggressive curves. If someone tries to use my stick they have problems because you know your arm strength, and the feel of those curves. If you have no idea about how you want the stick to feel, and how you want that to translate in game then the X65 will be very difficult to get used to. Hence the very mixed bag of reviews it has.


----------



## D007 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hangar Module with all kinds of goodies you can do.
Slated for the 24th. 

I am foaming at the mouth..lol..
I am sooo buying another ship for this. 


http://starcitizen.wikia.com/wiki/Anticipated_release_schedule


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 24, 2013)

D007 said:


> Hangar Module with all kinds of goodies you can do.
> Slated for the 24th.
> 
> I am foaming at the mouth..lol..
> ...



THIS is gonna be soo cool! 

https://robertsspaceindustries.com/...14-Letter-From-The-Chairman-The-Hangar-Module


----------



## Wastedslayer (Aug 24, 2013)

Pledged up myself a few days ago. Any chance were going to have a tpu clan in game


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2013)

Wastedslayer said:


> Pledged up myself a few days ago. Any chance were going to have a tpu clan in game



I don't know if we can be large enough to have a guild/squadron but I would love flying around with some folks from TPU. I'm currently in the Brown Coats Squad. If we can show enough interest here (at least more than 10 people) I'd love to put a squad together. So everybody go buy some Constellations and Caterpillars!!! lol.

Hangar module is going to be here the 29th! 

I have an Origin 325a and an Aurora LX. I'm planning to buy a Freelancer sometime before the hangar module drops next week.


*I'm thinking we need a Star Citizen Clubhouse so we can organize better. Get a list of members, their ships, times they most likely will be playing, etc...


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 24, 2013)

I agree Rocker. Even if we don't "Squad up", I'd love to see a clubhouse  

Got a Freelancer, and a 315 Explorer to wander around in


----------



## Iceni (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm already committed to LAMP. Mainly because I don't know if I'm going to be a pirate or a bounty hunter yet. And LAMP are setting up squads for both.

Ship wise I have a 300i and a cutlass. I might add some ships to that but I think the 2 I have picked should see me able to set myself up to be able to make some money. I'll probably never do freight runs unless there shown to be super profitable.

I think once the alpha starts to get some real information about it and a date for launch then a clubhouse will be a good idea.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 24, 2013)

I might be picking up a hornet, M50, or both pretty soon. lol

A clubhouse would be great.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 24, 2013)

Where do you see the M50 up for sale?? I pledged a while back and got my Hornet but I really do want an M50, and I missed the sale they had for it before.


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2013)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Where do you see the M50 up for sale?? I pledged a while back and got my Hornet but I really do want an M50, and I missed the sale they had for it before.



M50 isn't for sale right now... It will be pretty soon, I think it's the next on the list.

Got my Freelancer today!

So the hangar module is on Thursday. You'll be able to walk around your hangar, enter your ships and customize weapon load outs. They're giving everyone 5000 credits and they're setting up an in game store so you can buy what you want.

Very excited!

Clubhouse is made. Please go here for discussion and to submit your info! http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189557


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 24, 2013)

So what is there to do in the game now? I'll buy it eventually but, since I missed the Kickstarter for it, there really is not point in buying if there's nothing to do in it.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 24, 2013)

The game isn't out yet, and it won't be for a good long while. 

One can start off with the $40 package, u get a ship, alpha and beta access, etc..

Can't wait to be able to see the Hangar evolve. This is going to be soo cool.


----------



## erocker (Aug 25, 2013)

Module release timetable: http://starcitizen.wikia.com/wiki/Anticipated_release_schedule

We'll be able to fly/dogfight come December.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 25, 2013)

So in other words, not worth buying yet.


----------



## erocker (Aug 25, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So in other words, not worth buying yet.



Depends on perspective I guess. It's still basically a Kickstarter campaign with things that slowly get rolled out on a timetable.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 25, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So in other words, not worth buying yet.



Depends on the person. 

a lot of people agree with me that it is worth buying already lol


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 30, 2013)

Oi. Anyone looking for a warthog, the 'Egg has a 16% reduction on it.... Way outta my league, but if someone was looking....


----------



## NinkobEi (Aug 30, 2013)

The game is still a year or two away from release. Here's a nice video of the Hangar Module though!


----------



## lyndonguitar (Sep 2, 2013)

anyone here has heard of a game called X: Rebirth, from the X series space games? it's kinda like Star Citizen but more singleplayer based, and Its gonna release in November. probably would be a good game to play while Star Citizen isn't out yet, Although it may require a bit of background story reading for those of you who are new to the series. also Elite is another space game i'm looking forward to.

I'm getting all games.


Another game with good potential here.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes I will be playing X: Rebirth but only on the side. SC is the space sim I'm really waiting for.

I've done a lot of research on flight sticks (I noticed some of you were talking about them earlier in the thread) and I'd not purchase Saitex sticks myself. I've read countless reviews (media/user) on every flight stick currently being sold and some that aren't made any longer but one can still find if you look hard enough. 

Saitek make some pretty good kit but the sticks do have issues. These can easily be read about online with a few google searches.

Good sticks with flaws I guess would be a good way to put it. The x65 uses a Force Sensing stick and some people love it while others hate it. It's strange not being able to throw the stick around thats for sure. The X65 also has one or two issues that you can google. Big enough issues that I wouldn't toss my money at it.

The X52 pro is a very slight upgrade from the x52 and might not be enough to justify the bigger price tag. Of those two I'd just grab the x52

I've used the X52, X65 and owned several Microsoft side winder FFB sticks as well as the Thrustmaster Hotas Warthog set. The Thrustmaster was the highest quality but I hated the software and I disliked the throttle due to its size and pre-marked labels on all switches etc.

I do own and love the Saitek Pro rudder pedals. Work awesome.

If you want a no thrills, high quality (though a bit ugly) setup then look at CH Products. Thats what I ended up with and they work flawlessly.

Here is a picture of my Star Citizen setup:

Rudder pedals: Saitek Pro Flight
Joystick: CH Products Fighterstick
Throttle: CH Products Pro Throttle
Multi Function panel: Ergodex DX1
Head Tracking: TrackIR 5
Tactile feedback: ButtKicker Gamer2 (x2 - mounted to either side of the seat)


----------



## erocker (Sep 5, 2013)

WhiteNoise said:


> Yes I will be playing X: Rebirth but only on the side. SC is the space sim I'm really waiting for.
> 
> I've done a lot of research on flight sticks (I noticed some of you were talking about them earlier in the thread) and I'd not purchase Saitex sticks myself. I've read countless reviews (media/user) on every flight stick currently being sold and some that aren't made any longer but one can still find if you look hard enough.
> 
> ...



Awesome setup man! Have you pledged for any ships in SC yet?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 5, 2013)

erocker said:


> Awesome setup man! Have you pledged for any ships in SC yet?



I'm a veteran pledger...colonel package.


----------



## erocker (Sep 5, 2013)

WhiteNoise said:


> I'm a veteran pledger...Colonel package.



Join the clubhouse! http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189557

I'd love to get some of us TPU'ers together in game.

I think I'm going to take your recommendation on your flightstick equipment. I do plan on getting an Oculus Rift before release sometime as well.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah I think this game will be awesome with the Oculus. My only worry is not being able to see all my controls. I need to be able to see my DX1 MFP among other things...

I look forward to seeing how the Oculus works and maybe that will be added to my box of toys.

I'll join the clubhouse.


----------



## erocker (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm hoping by the time the game launches, the Oculus will have some modifications so we can see our controls.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 5, 2013)

erocker said:


> I'm hoping by the time the game launches, the Oculus will have some modifications so we can see our controls.



Is that something they have talked about? That would be killer but I don't see how it would work.

The OR needs to be high res for me to consider it too. From what I have read its not atm.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 13, 2013)

Will this game have a native Linux Client? I hope so. It would give good credence to Linux gaming as a potential rival to Windows.


----------



## erocker (Oct 13, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Will this game have a native Linux Client? I hope so. It would give good credence to Linux gaming as a potential rival to Windows.



It's something that is in the works, but later down the road. Check out the SC clubhouse.


----------

